# pH Meter



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting a pH-Meter, but I want to hear what you all use, and what I should look for. I am a little overwhelmed about pH lately. It seems it's unavoidable to get one.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the $35 one that Sebastien speaks of on the winepress forum. I even slapped myself on the side of the head trying to remember the name of it. It didn't work.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't rough up that George Harrison head of hair of yours! 





I was thinking of a Labtek one or something, but since I saw the prices of the test-strips here on this website, I'm reconsidering. 4.40 or so for 100 strips. If I goof up every single time once, I can test 50 wines. I made about 35 last year (but mostly 1-gallon), so...... Maybe I could get by with the strips.....





How accurate do I have to be? Do I need to know 2 or 3 decimal places?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2005)

2 is plenty, but you don't need the strips with the meter.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

I understand that, but how accurate are the strips, then?


----------



## masta (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't waste your time or money on pH test strips.



....in my line of work we use pH testing all the time and the strips aren't worth the paper they are printed on....unless you only want to know if the pH is around 4 or more like maybe a 5! *Edited by: masta *


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

That bad, huh?





Okay, time to start saving the pennies. I can get a Labtek one locally for 27 bucks. 25 on Ebay (that's including shipping)....





Why can't I win the lottery?!?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

That soes not sound like a bad price, giving it is somewhat accurate, I think it should be something like +/- .02.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a fann portable digital waterproof ph meter. Dont know how well it works havent had the chance to use it yet.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

There is a bank of PH meters at work, right next to the sulfite test, I think I'll bring a small sample in and use those...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

ph is very useful for knowing how much K-meta. to add to the finshed wine for storing.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, it certainly is. I have found that out with my marigold wine. Unfortunately.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Well as long as it becomes drinkable at some point, no loss.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

That's what I'm hoping for. 





I think it tastes fine. I'm just a little leery about bottling. I don't want corks flying around the basement.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

As long as it has been stabilized and degassed and you have waited 2 or 3 weeks to be sure, I say bottle it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

I think I should look at it again. I noticed a few minute bubbles in the wine itself, but it doesn't affect the airlock. I will check it out. 





I stabilized about 1.5 months ago, and it's just been sitting in the carboy since December. Haven't done much with it except add some sulfite because Jack Keller told me to. Who knows if that'll help.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Help what? Taste? I doubt if SO2 will help taste. Is it degassed?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

No, help the bubbling. I still have to degas. I was hoping it does it naturally (yeah, I shouldn't hope). Maybe today.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I am confused. JK told you to add SO2 to help stop the bubbling? Don't you have a Fizz-X? Be sure and note whether the wine has a sulphur odor in it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

No, the wine doesn't have a sulphur odor to it. 


But he told me to add sulphite.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Strange. Yes, strange indeed. I must light the pipe and think awhile.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

I will degas tonight or tomorrow I think. Life has been so hectic the past 2 weeks, I don't know if I'll get the chance to do it. I will take a sip of it and let you know what the deal is. I have it covered in an old t-shirt right now, so it's kind of "outta sight, outta mind".... Sort of. You know how i am, it's never out of mind...





So, I will give the run-down about it either tonight or tomorrow.








okay?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Great. I hate to think it has too much sulphite now.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, I am sure it will be fine. If not, I'll just stir like crazy, right?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

...'til your arm falls off.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

Nah, I have a contraption called the "Wine Whip". It works okay, but I bet the Fizz-Ex thingamabobbie works better. My wine whip broke off the electric drill into a carboy once, so I haven't used it for a while, until today, when I whipped my marigold wine into shape.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Whip it, whip it good...when your wine is gassy, you can whip it...


----------



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2005)

I must ask..how can one tell when his wine is "gassy" and in the process of degassing how can one tell his efforts are working


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, if the wine heats up a little (the ambient temp is a little higher), sometimes you see the CO2 in suspension as little bubbles floating to the top. I just degas because I'm afraid of popped corks.





- Don't ask me about how I know that.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

Fill a small bottle halfway with the wine and put your thumb over the top and shake. Release your thumb. You can hear the gas and most of the time you will see it. You need a Fizz-X tool on the end of a cordless drill. I use a corded one, but George will scold me if I recommend that. He is a stickler for 'safety first'.


----------

